# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Turanaplex

## james21

*Edited.*

----------


## x_moe

nice, enjoy

----------


## shrpskn

good stuff.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

just run those for 2 weeks. Deff work but sides were too much for me  :Frown:

----------


## Maroubra

perfectbeast2001, what kind of sides did you get from this brand? Just picked up 300 myself. Just stomach discomfort or what type of sides. I only do well with real pure chloro myself.

----------


## Dog-Slime

I was looking at getting some of this same kind. Can anyone comment here about how good this tbol is?

----------


## Cocklyaev

Just got this stuff myself, running it alone...if anyone still cares, ill tell you how it goes...may start a log if there is interest.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Dog-Slime

> Just got this stuff myself, running it alone...if anyone still cares, ill tell you how it goes...may start a log if there is interest.


I am interested... Especially if you have tried other brands of tbol I would like to know what you think of it. Have a few options that are close in price so trying to figure out which one I wanna try.

----------


## brianfantana

I'm looking to get on these pretty soon, get a cycle log up!

----------


## mclovin009

more info please???????????????
steroid profile link?
sides???

----------


## BigMC

Been on 3 weeks. Weight is up 10lbs. Sides are very similiar to d-bol which makes me think thats exactly what this is just underdosed. I did the one pictured on the right last year with no side effects and made great gains. The pic on the left is giving me terrible side and lower back pains. Im bloating like on d-bol. Im running 40mg ed along with 50mg ed of Proviraplex. My sex drive has also dropped off badly even with the Provirion.

----------


## james21

BigMC, the one on the right is/was far superior, however i know the turanaplex i had wasent low dose dbol BUT it was some of the first batch so it may have been better than what you get now from them.

----------


## BigMC

My back and stomach pains are so severe I cant get out of bed today and all im taking is 40mg. Splitting 20mg in the morning and 20mg in the evening. Im taking 25mg Proviraplex with each dose as well. Im dropping my dose down to 20mg ed in an attempt to finish running it for a full 6 weeks but if this doesnt let up in the next 48hrs im getting off...I wish I knew where to send a tab to get it tested and see what compounds it consist of. I dont remember having this much discomfort from Anadrol 50's

----------


## fatherof6

i was thinking of buin these same pills for a bulikng cycle to add to me test, deca , last 5 weeks winni....what do you think is the best gear on thge list here to add for bulking with what i have already? the right one the left one, both, dbol ? ideas?

----------


## james21

BigMC, damn bro im sorry to hear that I never encountered anything that bad on **'s. 
fatherof6, if you can get your hands on the right one that are legit they are awesome. tbol needs to be run at least 6-8weeks because it takes so long to kick in

----------


## fatherof6

so basicly they are the same product but different labs thuis different results? right or wrong. also tbol, thats a good bulker to run 6-10 of 12 along with dbol kicker in the begin with sust all the to week12 and winni at week 6 - 12...would the one on the right (dbol)be ok for this here? i want to bulk my ass off! for the cruise and i have just abnout got what i want but i want to make sure...everyday i read here and i find anothe ridea to add...lol...and i like the idea of adding the tbol for 8-10 weeks. aloth the time it takes to kick in migfht not be worth it. i need streangh gains in the begfining FAST so i can go longer, harder anf faster, well not faster i just need SOLID strength NOw so i can go hard and bulk hard. i think the sust, deca , winni combno is good but im looking ofr now the fastet streangth gear to see strentgh results NOW that way i can build my own strenth as i go thought the cycle and then hit the winni to solid it up. what wouls be better for FAST strength gains not size or bulk ill get that from deca adn sust with good diet and workout but i need fast hard strenght now. dbol, tbol? what do you thik i should add here to get the fast up front power. im going to go start muy own thread bro i seem to have taken your and thats not reight SORRY! i just saw this and was thinking of adding it to my cycel so when i think i have it all iroed out i can post it for the crateatring.....sorry to hit your thread was just looking for some input...

----------


## Amorphic

this page needs to be edited out, you guys need to stop abbreviating the lab name as well.

----------


## james21

father6 no worries bro, for FAST strength your not gonna dbol is far superior than tbol
and for your other question yes they are the same product by diff labs but one lab seems to be superior to the other so in turn better results

----------


## james21

> this page needs to be edited out, you guys need to stop abbreviating the lab name as well.


My bad bro i edited some out, but i posted blurry pics for that reason

----------

